# Emily review anywhere?



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I did the search but nothing came up. Has anyone ever done a review of the bachmann 91404 Emily? Anyone ever tried to do a closer look to the actual Sterling?


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

The review is in the new issue of Garden Railways magazine (april 2013) 
Greg R.


----------



## philinbos (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/17/aft/126835/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite a discussion about it over on Large Scale Central. In the General forum and in the Rolling Stock forum. There is a kit you can get from England that has parts to help on converting it to a Stirling Single. There is a link there. I got my parts the other day. Boiler backhead, smokebox front. Pix of the parts are posted over there also.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Who needs words...
I have given Bachmann the opportunity to supply me with wheels that are not warped and they have not yet replied


----------

